
The DeCSS Code - personjerry
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/DeCSS
======
saag4dinner
"As a response to these threats a program also called DeCSS but with an
unrelated function was developed. This program can be used to strip Cascading
Style Sheets tags from HTML pages. In one case, a school removed a student's
webpage that included a copy of this program, mistaking it for the original
DeCSS program, and received a great deal of negative media attention. The CSS
stripping program had been specifically created to bait the MPAA in this
manner.[7]"

